# Ruckler und FPS-Drops in OBS



## Sirthegoat (10. März 2019)

Guten Abend, ich bekomme seit kurzem warum auch immer massive Fps Drops über OBS (x264). Eingestellt sind 10k Bitrate, FullHD und 60 Fps was in Verbindung mit War Thunder kein Problem sein sollten trotzdem ruckelt der Stream vor sich hin und in OBS wird mir sogar angezeigt das der Encoder überlastet ist obwohl die CPU bei 10-15% rumschrankt, die Fps schwanken dann in Obs sobald ich aufnehme direkt um die >30 rum. Obs habe ich gestern neu runtergeladen und die Settings gelöscht. Jemand eine Idee woran es liegen kann?


----------



## Jeretxxo (10. März 2019)

*AW: Ruckler und Fps drops in OBS*

Auf was Speicherst du denn den Stream?
Das Speichermedium wird gern mal ausser acht gelassen.

Und wozu eigentlich die extrem hohe Bitrate?
4k reicht eigentlich immer in FullHD und 60 FPS.


----------



## Stueppi (10. März 2019)

*AW: Ruckler und Fps drops in OBS*

Stell in den Settings ein das OBS die Priorität auf Höher als Normal hat, mach den Gaming Modus von Win10 und deinem Antivirus aus.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/534185-probleme-mit-obs.html#post9769310


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. März 2019)

*AW: Ruckler und Fps drops in OBS*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Auf was Speicherst du denn den Stream?
> Das Speichermedium wird gern mal ausser acht gelassen.
> 
> Und wozu eigentlich die extrem hohe Bitrate?
> 4k reicht eigentlich immer in FullHD und 60 FPS.



Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich nehme nicht mit OBS auf sondern Streame. Extrem hoch ist die Bitrate nicht für 1080p nativ mit 60 Fps sind 10k sogar sehr normal. Oft wird hier eher mehr Richtung 12k empfohlen. Das ist aber nicht das Problem selbst mit 720p, 2k Bitrate und 30 Fps sind die Fps nicht konstant. An meiner Leistung kann es nicht liegen, über den AMD Treiber krieg ich die 10k ja auch durch. Hier mal meine Settings vl. ist da ja etwas falsch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stueppi schrieb:


> Stell in den Settings ein das OBS die Priorität auf Höher als Normal hat, mach den Gaming Modus von Win10 und deinem Antivirus aus.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/534185-probleme-mit-obs.html#post9769310



Wo kann man das in OBS einstellen oder meinst du über den Task Manager. Gaming Modus ist aus und als Antivirus nutze das Windows Ding sollte kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Stueppi (11. März 2019)

*AW: Ruckler und Fps drops in OBS*

Stell bei "Video" deine Auflösung ein, mit der gestreamt werden soll und lass den Mist mit Ausgabe umskallieren sein.
Mach das was ich bereits geantwortet habe, dadurch bekommt OBS mehr Resourcen und du hast nur weniger FPS im Spiel, wenn die CPU Leistung nicht mehr ausreichen sollte, aber OBS bleibt flüssig. Das stellst du unter "Erweitert" ein, oben das erste.
Keyframe Intervall auf 2 fürs Streamen.

Streamen in 10kbit/s und veryfast ist schon recht anspruchsvoll für eine CPU und ich gehe mal davon aus das du diesen Wert nicht blind gewählt hast, sondern auch weißt das dein Upload auch entsprechen höher sein muss.


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. März 2019)

Upload reicht aus solang kein Fernseher läuft im Haus , hab das Problem gefunden dieser Windows Aufnehme quatsch war aktiv und hat wohl reingefunkt. Was genau ist Key Frame Intervall, die Ausgabe habe ich ja nicht skalliert, FullHD ist auch die Aufnahme des Monitors.


----------



## Stueppi (11. März 2019)

Du hast bei Ausgabe umskalieren einen Haken drin, mach ihn raus.
Ich weiß nicht mehr was der Keyframe Intervall macht, soll aber iwas mit Qualität und Dateigröße zu tun haben und Streamingservices wollen den auf 2 haben.


----------

